# Safest Baby In The World



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just got this picture emailed from the woman who adopted Chief from me last year.She had this pic taken of him with her new born daughter two weeks ago.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

What a beautiful picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

That is one of the sweetest pictures I've ever seen. I'm just wondering whether Chief is really big or the baby is very tiny? Great picture


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute. I swear I've seen that picture before


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Very cute. I swear I've seen that picture before


I've seen it too, maybe from a GSD group on Facebook. Chief and his baby are famous!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Very cute. I swear I've seen that picture before


I thought that I've seen it before to. It was on facebook, one of the GSD sites, but it was a few months ago. I remember thinking how sweet and how small the baby was That is weird.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

That's just adorable!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yes , it was posted on her page was shared on a bunch of other pages.The one she sent me was re edited a couple of weeks ago. Anyway I always like to see how my guys are doing,and thought I would post it up here.



Jax08 said:


> Very cute. I swear I've seen that picture before


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Really odd post.

Here are the real origins of the picture, which was taken by Jen hendricks (see the photo for her name) in 2008 according to her blog which can be seen with the photo and info about it here: Photo by Jen Hendricks: My dog, Maverick, and my... | a place to love dogs


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Weird about the fact that it was posted in 2008, but cute at the same time


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Yes , it was posted on her page was shared on a bunch of other pages.The one she sent me was re edited a couple of weeks ago. Anyway I always like to see how my guys are doing,and thought I would post it up here.


Not to be mean, but if that picture was taken back in 2008, that was way before you adopted the dog to them...they adopted it last year, right? Maybe you should check on the dog to make sure its okay. I don't understand why someone would send a photo that is as highly recognizable as this one


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Really odd post.
> 
> Here are the real origins of the picture, which was taken by Jen hendricks (see the photo for her name) in 2008 according to her blog which can be seen with the photo and info about it here: Photo by Jen Hendricks: My dog, Maverick, and my... | a place to love dogs


That's what I thought. I saw this picture months ago on facebook. 



llombardo said:


> Not to be mean, but if that picture was taken back in 2008, that was way before you adopted the dog to them...they adopted it last year, right? Maybe you should check on the dog to make sure its okay. I don't understand why someone would send a photo that is as highly recognizable as this one


Agreed. This is a bit wierd


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just looked at the link and something is very off.Same picture I was emailed,but definitely not the same dog I adopted to her.I didn't check the date of the picture because you would assume that someone wouldn't send a fake picture. I haven't talked to this woman recently over the phone, I just got little email updates. I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

People dont realize just how small the GSD world is. I hope every thing turns out ok.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I just looked at the link and something is very off.Same picture I was emailed,but definitely not the same dog I adopted to her.I didn't check the date of the picture because you would assume that someone wouldn't send a fake picture. I haven't talked to this woman recently over the phone, I just got little email updates. I don't have a good feeling about this.


Keep us updated...it might not be anything to be worried about.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well I couldn't get her on the phone and made the trip over to her house. Chief is doing great,but the woman didn't have any explanation as to why she sent me a picture and claimed it was him with her kid.She actually got a little angry (maybe because she got caught). Anyway the dog is fine which the most important thing,I just don't see what her purpose was in sending me a fake picture,when a real one would have been just fine.

I will have to keep in contact with her a little more just to be sure that she continues to care for him as well as she is now. Thanks for bringing the date of the picture to my attention.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh how sweet!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Well I couldn't get her on the phone and made the trip over to her house. Chief is doing great,but the woman didn't have any explanation as to why she sent me a picture and claimed it was him with her kid.She actually got a little angry (maybe because she got caught). Anyway the dog is fine which the most important thing,I just don't see what her purpose was in sending me a fake picture,when a real one would have been just fine.
> 
> I will have to keep in contact with her a little more just to be sure that she continues to care for him as well as she is now. Thanks for bringing the date of the picture to my attention.


Thank you for acting so quickly and doing the right thing


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> Yes , it was posted on her page was shared on a bunch of other pages.The one she sent me was re edited a couple of weeks ago. Anyway I always like to see how my guys are doing,and thought I would post it up here.


How odd that it was posted to her own page, presumably where her friends and family were facebook friends as well and would recognize the child and dog.

Wouldn't you have recognized the dog Chief to not be this dog pictured?


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Rerun said:


> How odd that it was posted to her own page, presumably where her friends and family were facebook friends as well and would recognize the child and dog.
> 
> Wouldn't you have recognized the dog Chief to not be this dog pictured?


This is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Chief does have the same markings(except for a little white on his stomach) and she has sent me other pics before,so I didn't really think anything of it.I've never had someone send me a picture claiming it was one of my dogs when they weren't,which is why I didn't look at the picture more closely. As far as her family seeing the picture,IDK if they have said anything about it or not. I wouldn't have looked into it more if it wasn't brought to my attention.Just not something you expect.




Rerun said:


> How odd that it was posted to her own page, presumably where her friends and family were facebook friends as well and would recognize the child and dog.
> 
> Wouldn't you have recognized the dog Chief to not be this dog pictured?





Greydusk said:


> This is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

That picture, without a doubt is my all time favorite. Thanks for sharing.


----------

